

Microsoft makes Windows 7 RC1 availible for download. - ensignavenger
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000000121,39646595,00.htm

======
nanexcool
If you do not have a TechNet/MSDN subscription and can't wait for May 5, try
<http://btjunkie.org/search?q=windows+7100>

The first two results are the legit builds (both 32 and 64 bit). I tested with
SHA1 against the signatures in TechNet and they are identical.

BTW, I do have my TechNet subscription, but I couldn't wait for today, so I
downloaded those versions mentioned two days ago.

Finally, if you already have a beta key from the previous release, it should
work with these ones.

------
nimbix
Tried it in vmware earlier. I couldn't find a simple way to turn off font
smoothing, only a 4 step wizard which kept repeatedly showing me text samples
and asking which one looked best. Smoothed text makes me nauseous for some
reason and I can't stand it.

~~~
chaosmachine
Microsoft's implementation of font smoothing is really terrible. The way they
use subpixels leads to a weird red/green halo on some letters.

Interestingly, font smoothing in OSX doesn't suffer from this problem.

~~~
briansmith
Apple's implementation of font smoothing is really terrible. The way they
emulate print rendering on-screen makes every letter blurry and unnecessarily
bold.

Interestingly, font smoothing in Windows doesn't suffer from this problem.

~~~
chaosmachine
That's true, but I find it much less of a problem than the colored halos.

~~~
ensignavenger
It would be great if both companies cross-licensed their font smoothing
technology to each other, and allowed users to choose which method they want
on either OS.

